# Ecstasy and Steroids



## rsvr (Aug 29, 2009)

5/6 years ago in Uni I used to take pills/coke every now and again.

In the last few years, it's been an annual thing.

This year i'm on cycle so I'm not going to do it. Maybe a line of charlie if I cave.

Has anyone taken E whilst on cycle? Be honest!

I can only assume it's dangerous, not to mention messing with appetites for a day or 2.

It's not the safest drug, nor is it a particularly wise drug to take cycle or not, but it is popular for a reason.

I'm not condoning its use, far from it. Just curious for opinions.

That is all.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Nope never will. Rec drugs iv never taken.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

statistically speaking ecstasy is probably the safest drug on the planet:thumbup1:


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

There's a couple of guys on here who are quite open about taking rec drugs, and their physiques don't seem to suffer at all. Hopefully they'll chime in.

Being in a rockin club with a good DJ and and a couple of heath ledgers is one of the best feelings ever. I just can't keep a lid on it once i get started though so need to give it a total berth.


----------



## rsvr (Aug 29, 2009)

Read on another site about taking extra anti-oxidants, staying away from grapefruit juice (?) and having protein/fat shakes before bed.

My trouble is, bed doesn't seem to happen!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I sometimes have a few lines, but go out very infrequent thesedays :-(

Just be careful, more than likely be ok as most pills are ****e these days anyhow, but you never know, if your asking the question your obviously worried or thinking about it, if so.....Id avoid, If I have a line or a gram (never have more, which is paltry to some on here lol) then I don't ask, I just do it.....


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

rsvr said:


> My trouble is, bed doesn't seem to happen!


Get some valium mate, they help you drop off and they make things a lot easier the day(s) after.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

the only real answer is it will probably ruin your training the following week or so


----------



## rooty (Dec 11, 2008)

a can remember been in the gym one monday morning when one of me mates came in looked rough as a badgers ****, asked him if he was still on a cycle and he replied yes, then moved on to what was his weekend like and his reply was 'mint, done 30 cowies (E's) in on friday and saturday night, just come in here (the gym) to sort me head out). a kid you not


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Your BP might be affected slightly but TBH more guys take coke and gear and mdma based pills (which are pretty rare these days) wont affect BP half as much, its maybe safer taking pure MDMA crystals at least you know what ur getting if your worried about such things.


----------



## rsvr (Aug 29, 2009)

30 in one night??????

Thats about 25 too many if you ask me!

Bit of charlie maybe, even though most of the **** available these days is pretty lame...


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I done my first cycle in preparation for Ibiza, Ill let you work it out  Make sure they arnt sh!te, dont want to waste your time. I took a load of protein flapjacks on holiday aswell and made sure I ate. Most my mates were like eatings cheating, I laughed and pouched as much as I could.


----------



## rooty (Dec 11, 2008)

rsvr said:


> 30 in one night??????
> 
> Thats about 25 too many if you ask me!
> 
> Bit of charlie maybe, even though most of the **** available these days is pretty lame...


split between the 2 nights mate, but still not good for you. not unusal though now a know lads thatll do stupid amounts of them in 1 night coz they are that **** now and mixed with more **** than actual mdma. back in the day used to be half an e and you were on a different planet for 24 hours. now people are high for 6 or 7 hours and theyve done 25 and that in, rediculous a know but really not that uncommon


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Why does it have to be ON cycle? Sure it won't kill ya, it'll throw the effort for a couple of days. But can't you plan around it?


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I've never taken ecstacy or anything like that before....mainly because I'd probably be the unlucky cnut that would actually die! :lol:


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

I doubt its any different to taking them when not on cycle, its just the sh1tty feeling for the next few days and lack of appetite, so Protein shakes have to be forced down!!!

Although I'm like this after a night out drinking nowadays (getting old) so don't really do anything now!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

dixie normus said:


> statistically speaking ecstasy is probably the safest drug on the planet:thumbup1:


If you are going to make an un-educated claim like this, please grace us with some information that backs this up.....


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> If you are going to make an un-educated claim like this, please grace us with some information that backs this up.....


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1574273/Ecstasy-is-a-safe-drug-says-police-chief.html

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/attack-on-experts-ecstasy-safe-claim-1304208.html

Plus there was another thing in the paper that 3 or 4 unis had been employed by the government to investigate MDMA/pills to basically see how bad they was and out of 20 drugs which included things like cigaretts and alchol etc MDMA was less harmful than most others including the alchol and cigarets and infact all the unis was arguing that MDMA/pills should be either dropped in class or made legal as they are not that bad and in fact if people die on this drug its not down to the drug its down to what people do while on it or what they dont do etc!


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> If you are going to make an un-educated claim like this, please grace us with some information that backs this up.....


MDMA is pretty safe, there's 20-30 years of clinical trials and studies to back that up.


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

the green party offer E testing kits for a fee, if it helps anyone not sure how much tho. but if you really want to get HIGH get in the gym , crank that music up and bend some metal and thats how i roll baby.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

it could kill you, so could that car when your crossing the road off your nut, i've been there and done some silly things now i get high on endorphins:thumb:


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

i have done in the past and can honestly say it ruined my gains. still managed to hit the gym with the same intensity but not eating or sleeping right certainly wont help.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I do coke every friday and train the next day, it does definitely effect the length of my training sessions (longer) but i lift exactly the same weights and do the same reps as if i hadn't been on it. Whether it hinders the gear i'm on from working is another thing, but that said, i haven't had as good results as i was expecting from the Var course i'm on at the moment.

Maybe the two don't react well?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Cant remember if I have done pills on cycle. I think I probably have.

Its very difficuly (in fact impossible) to eat when you take them so that night and the following day you will probably have zero appetite which can't be good.

With coke I feel rough the next day but the day after that Im fine and can train. With a heavy session of pills I can be ****ed for about 3/4 days.


----------



## rsvr (Aug 29, 2009)

Chris4Pez said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1574273/Ecstasy-is-a-safe-drug-says-police-chief.html
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/attack-on-experts-ecstasy-safe-claim-1304208.html
> 
> Plus there was another thing in the paper that 3 or 4 unis had been employed by the government to investigate MDMA/pills to basically see how bad they was and out of 20 drugs which included things like cigaretts and alchol etc MDMA was less harmful than most others including the alchol and cigarets and infact all the unis was arguing that MDMA/pills should be either dropped in class or made legal as they are not that bad and in fact if people die on this drug its not down to the drug its down to what people do while on it or what they dont do etc!


One says: "The irony is that ecstasy, for example, is a relatively safe drug - risk of death has been calculated as one in 6.8 million - (the risk of dying from an ordinary dose of aspirin is very much greater) and young people tend to know this," and one says first-time user risk of death is 1 in 2000!

From my experience, the only 'dodgy' thing found in pills is a bloody lack of MDMA!

Depending on whether I go for a 10 or 12 week course, I will either be waiting for PCT to start or having my last Test shot.

I'm sure it won't be too bad if I take them, but tbh, what's the point in risking it? Will mess my gym routine up plus ruin my appetite.

It's a case of when all the boys get together for our annual pill sesh - I will just have to miss out. Charlie rarely does anything to me (unless I'm in the Dominican Republic! :bounce: :w00t: :001_tt2: :clap: ) but i'll prob a have a few lines.

My missus suffers from occasional panic attacks after years of abuse. I do believe that they can lead to depression. That's why once a year is enough for me. When I was going heavy on them I didn't feel affected by them. Only a year or so after when I felt that they had shortened my short term


----------



## me fein (Jul 20, 2009)

xtc f**k haven't dropped 1 in about 5 years and wouldn't ever again,had some crazy nights on them never to be repeated from trying to ride my birds(at the time) best friend all of us in the same bed:thumb:,to talkin to people who wern't there crazzzzy sh*t:confused1:,mixing with juice dont know about man would it be hard on the heart.what ever you do dont forget to ring a taxi for your jaw vat the end of the night.


----------



## rsvr (Aug 29, 2009)

My mouth usually suffers for a few days, cut inside lips etc.

How the fck do you get it up on e??? Not a chance in hell for me.


----------



## Damo86 (Aug 7, 2009)

Stick to coke mate, MDMA is mint but on cycle I'd just stuck to the sniff to be honest.

Plus e's round where we live are complete sh!te these days.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

coke is very catabolic, i'm talking real coke not the stuff thats cut with any old ****e as is the norm in most places.


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

wake up guys you shouldnt be takin any ov that sihte anyway, and i mean S--TE, save yor money and stop chasin something that will never be there wasters.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

rsvr said:


> 5/6 years ago in Uni I used to take pills/coke every now and again.
> 
> In the last few years, it's been an annual thing.
> 
> ...


Would probably depend how you get on with E's

I never had trouble eating or sleeping on them, so it prob wouldn't have any negative impact on my training etc, but it could be different for someone who cant eat or sleep for days on them


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Oh the days of taking pills and going raving in brixton, pumpin music, sweaty hot raver birds and randon messyness, never again but can't forget the memories!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

rooty said:


> a can remember been in the gym one monday morning when one of me mates came in looked rough as a badgers ****, asked him if he was still on a cycle and he replied yes, then moved on to what was his weekend like and his reply was 'mint, done 30 cowies (E's) in on friday and saturday night, just come in here (the gym) to sort me head out). a kid you not


Cowies hahaha

I can tell your from the northeast :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Taken pills, coke, mdma, ket on cycle,

Defo affected my gains, didnt eat well days after, didnt train etc

Took me a good 3-4 days to return to normal.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

bagleys and the rex back in the day were proper session raves lol


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Bagleys!! i worked there once back in the 90s


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Better off sticking to the new drug thats just hit the market.

50% Viagra 50% Prozac.........So when you dont get a fcuk...you dont give a fcuk.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Chris4Pez said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1574273/Ecstasy-is-a-safe-drug-says-police-chief.html
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/attack-on-experts-ecstasy-safe-claim-1304208.html
> 
> Plus there was another thing in the paper that 3 or 4 unis had been employed by the government to investigate MDMA/pills to basically see how bad they was and out of 20 drugs which included things like cigaretts and alchol etc MDMA was less harmful than most others including the alchol and cigarets and infact all the unis was arguing that MDMA/pills should be either dropped in class or made legal as they are not that bad and in fact if people die on this drug its not down to the drug its down to what people do while on it or what they dont do etc!





Willie said:


> MDMA is pretty safe, there's 20-30 years of clinical trials and studies to back that up.


With all do respect I do not know what studies you have been reading. Many on the board know that I am a recovering Drug Addict. I also work with, and counsel addicts. My knowledge is both from being in the field and largely from personal experience.

I will first say that your statements of MDMA being a "safe drug" is ridiculous and has no credibility.

Lets take a look at this so called "safe drug". First and foremost MDMA damages the neurons in the brain that transport serotonin. You DO NOT want to feck this biochemical up. Serotonin is involved in many critical functions including learning, sleeping and the regulation of emotions. It also causes loss of nerve endings in the brain. There is an abundance of research that shows ecstasy use has long term damage to the parts of the brain that are critical to thought and memory. Furthermore, many studies also show brain damage many years later. This can also contribute to the depression, anxiety and memory loss.

I have seen many that have experienced long term depression as a result of fecking up there neurons that regulate their serotonin uptake. I know that, I myself have experienced memory loss as a result of abusing MDMA. Periods of depression have also plagued me. I would bet money that I have been affected in other ways as well, but I have not yet been able to identify these side effects.

There are actually many similar sides found in cocaine and amphetamine usage.

These side effects that I have talked about are only the long term. In the short term you have nausea, chills, sweating, increased body temp, muscle cramping, blurred vision, teeth clenching. Not to mention that MDMA pills these days are far from the ones in my day. Now you are lucky if you get 50% MDMA. So you have huge risks with the other sh1te that is put in them

Below is a picture that shows a picture of a normal brain....and then a brain after using ecstasy. Notice the difference in neorological activity and blood flow



So in Ending...... Not so safe of a drug mates..... But do as you will


----------



## biggerlandy (Sep 1, 2009)

i go out once in a while taking E,s coke etc never had a problem with it messing up diet etc but i generally pig out on the day i go out many moons ago down here in devon i use to go to warehouse and dance academy and monastry wicked times


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> Below is a picture that shows a picture of a normal brain....and then a brain after using ecstasy. Notice the difference in neorological activity and blood flow
> 
> View attachment 32324


Please Dude, That picture is laughable hype - what is it representing? Neurological activity OR bloodflow? Using what?

I know you are knowledgeable about this stuff mate but don't blindly believe all their hype.

I could depict paracetamol in a worse light if I had to:thumbup1:

As for seratonin uptake and dopamine, there is experiments on MDMA improving this process in parkinsons patients

http://www.exampleessays.com/viewpaper/12171.html

Then it's also meant to cause Parkinsons...

http://www.news-medical.net/news/2005/08/04/12268.aspx

Lots of theories around.....where's the fact???


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

There are extremes in everything.

I banged in a couple of pills a week for a couple of years and left it and I suffer and will likely never suffer any harm what so ever.

There's always going to be the odd accident or the odd person genetically disposed to dying on anything BUT 100's of thousands of people in the UK (never mind the world) take the odd bit of recreational drugs at the weekend with NO harm what so ever....that's the truth.

Half the fuking world is on Anti D's thses days without having seen an E - what does that prove?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

why do they make you feel so crap and paranoid for days afterwards??


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Kezz said:


> why do they make you feel so crap and paranoid for days afterwards??


Pills never did with me. Now Base speed - that's a different matter.

You basically use up about a weeks worth of noradrenalin and you feel good chems in one sitting so you feel poo whilst they build back up


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

rundown and seretonin depleted, hungry dehydrated


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

i use to love eating pils when i was like 15 - 18 but grew outa it, and back then like sum1 already said you only need 1, 3 or 4 and would be trippin balls =) memories are ace !!

but i wil leave them as that now, no more for me


----------



## IGF-1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Can't beat a good bong of the old md, love the stuff. Didn't hinder my gains really, best fat burners around. I can eat even when on it so not like I'm not eating for the whole weekend like some


----------



## rsvr (Aug 29, 2009)

I agree with most people to some degree:

- Yes, they are recreational & fun; you only live once and as such, you should enjoy yourself. I've had many many nights that were beyond amazing on beans. Absolutely amazing. And yes, I have sacrificed some short term memory IMO. But worth it. I used to DJ in Gatecrasher off my box. Good times.

- Yes, they are also dangerous. That pic of the brain with less activity - is that how long after MDMA usage? They do affect you, but as Uriel says, it's something that needs doing as a recreational activity and not abusing. If you abuse anything you will no doubt suffer.

Pills to me are generally a fond memory. In the last 3/4 years, when I have taken them, they have not given me the high that I used to get. Maybe I'm used to them? Maybe i've got no seretonin left!?

I may be WAY off the mark, but in my head I feel that charlie isn't as bad. Only because it is so weak from any of my sources.

Making me want to go out tonight and munch. But may days are probably over with that stuff, especially if I want to remain sane. Ish.


----------



## rsvr (Aug 29, 2009)

Whether it's charlie or pills in a light-use recreational setting, surely the addiction is mental rather than physical? (at least this is true with pills)


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ffs bbers take steroids, cvnts take e and coke what are you a bber or a cvnt? cant be both... un less you are a bbing cvnt but this falls in to the class of cvnt.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

RedKola said:


> I've never taken ecstacy or anything like that before....mainly because I'd probably be the unlucky cnut that would actually die! :lol:


bump


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

rsvr said:


> Whether it's charlie or pills in a light-use recreational setting, surely the addiction is* mental* rather than physical? (at least this is true with pills)


yea i think so its not physical like smack?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

just to say i have done *lots* of charlie but stoped a few years back. didnt like being a cvnt lol didnt work as i still am


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im not guna read all the posts,

2 years ago i was on cycle no more than 600mg per week for 14 weeks and i did coke and pills most weekends. i normally didnt friday right thru to sunday to be honest for most of the summer when i boought my won house. just had partys every weekend.

Im still kicking and my blood tests are coming back perfectly fine so it doesnt seem i did any perminant damage.

would i do it now. No way on this earth but i was 20yrs old had my own place and was enjoying myself  .

I didnt make anywere the gains that whole year however i have made these past 4 months to put things in perspective and im still using same amounts of gear


----------



## BD009 (Aug 10, 2009)

You'll be fine mate ;-) just be careful.


----------



## Arnold Swarfega (Feb 20, 2009)

Ive taken plenty of the little blighters, some of which did happen to be mid cycle, the only ill effect for me was not being able to eat for 2days!! stomach feels the size of a golfball after a 2 dayer:lol:


----------



## rsvr (Aug 29, 2009)

Yep, by you're logic I am a cvnt. But i'm only a cvnt once a year so it's not that bad :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Im not a ****, but have taken pills


did you not read my post after that? i too have taken a lot of things that i wouldnt take again. if you continue to take em then you are


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Please Dude, That picture is laughable hype - what is it representing? Neurological activity OR bloodflow? Using what?
> 
> I know you are knowledgeable about this stuff mate but don't blindly believe all their hype.
> 
> ...


I mis-typed on the picture I posted, it is depicting the blood flow in the brain. I have seen others that depict the neurological effect also. My post and beliefs have nothing to do with hype mate. Again, I have seen first hand Ecstasy users, where the drug has contributed to multiple long term damages. There are in *fact* studies that have shown how Ecstasy does have catastrophic effects on seratonin, and damages nerve endings in the brain. So no, I am not speaking on hype. I respect your opinion Uriel(and like you) and have no problems with people doing what they choose. I just feel that people posting that this is a relatively safe drug is absoluterly FALSE....and I would hate for some young kid to come on and read the thread thinking there is no price to pay.....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fair play mate, I'm not going to argue, the statistics don't appear to show the drug in that bad a light but I'm happy to state my view and leave it.

of course I respect your views to bro

(Edit, If the pic was showing no blood flow in those parts of the brain then necrosis of brain tissue would take place, the tissue would be soon dead....can a person be alive with dead decaying lumps of brain tissue inside a living skull?? I'd just think on a wee bit mate, it's a computer generated image - the kindest thing I'll say is it is meant to be showing poor blood flow, who knows)


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> ffs bbers take steroids, cvnts take e and coke what are you a bber or a cvnt? cant be both... un less you are a bbing cvnt but this falls in to the class of cvnt.


Sh1t, I need some drugs, I actually agree with a post by BJ:lol:

although I have also been a cvnt before, go figure


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree with Zeus on much of his post. There is strong evidence that MDMA has a number of effects on both seretonin and dopamine signalling, both in the short term and in the long term. The question for me would be what dose that is needed to have chronic effects. Non-chronic MDMA use can cause remodelling of a section of the brain called the hippocampus (spatial positioning & navigation and long term memory).

The proposition that a drug is safe in use by the general population because there is evidence of successful use in treating particular disorders or their symptoms eg( Parkinson's disease ) is false. The decision to use a particular drug as an intervention requires a balance of risk to determine what is worse, the harm from the illness or the drug.

The 5HT receptors involved in mood, unipolar depression, etc are affected by both AAS [PMID:19055689 & PMID:12763073] and by MDMA [brennan, University of Wellington]. Although Nandrolone seems to have been the AAS of choice in the research, I suspect that there are other AAS which have a much more pronounced effect on neurotransmission. Anecdotally, I have observed increased irritability from tren acetate administration and this is dramatically compounded with concurrent dosing with ephedrine. This irritability can be ameliorated by oral 5HTP dosing.

BTW - I presume that the picture indicated in Zeus's post is of an fMRI scan, which would indicate the hemodynamic response (change in blood flow and resulting change in oxygenation) by location.

J


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Joshua said:


> *Anecdotally*, I have observed increased irritability from tren acetate administration and this is dramatically compounded with concurrent dosing with ephedrine. This irritability can be ameliorated by oral 5HTP dosing.


Anectdotally.....I've noticed watching Emerdale puts me in a bad mood:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

stevo99 said:


> the only real answer is it will probably ruin your training the following week or so


Thats an individual thing,depends how fast you recover from a sore night/weekend,at most its ruined a 1 days training for me.



rooty said:


> a can remember been in the gym one monday morning when one of me mates came in looked rough as a badgers ****, asked him if he was still on a cycle and he replied yes, then moved on to what was his weekend like and his reply was 'mint, done 30 cowies (E's) in on friday and saturday night, just come in here (the gym) to sort me head out). a kid you not


Yep i can relate to that,been there many times,still came to gym and had top sesh,feel ropey as fck but still good workout.

TBH i feel ten times worse after heavy drinking sesh than after any drug fueled sesh.



rsvr said:


> One says: "The irony is that ecstasy, for example, is a relatively safe drug - risk of death has been calculated as one in 6.8 million - (the risk of dying from an ordinary dose of aspirin is very much greater) and young people tend to know this," and one says first-time user risk of death is 1 in 2000!
> 
> From my experience, the only 'dodgy' thing found in pills is a bloody lack of MDMA!
> 
> ...


Mate,your telling us your doing this once a year? ffs get a grip,if yuo want to go out and have the session,DO IT,your hardly gner fuk your cycle up or destroy your gains.



rsvr said:


> My mouth usually suffers for a few days, cut inside lips etc.
> 
> How the fck do you get it up on e??? Not a chance in hell for me.


Yeah your mouth and tongue ends up in tatters after some proper lol how do you get it up,lots of kamagra and cialis lol

and even then sometimes you have no hope if your hammering it too much,never mind the fact that it takes a decade to actually cum when full of them lmao


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Leah Betts (sp?) banged in a pill and died.

100's of thousands of others have hammered them in EW by the handful for years with NO health ramafacations thus far.

It says more to me about luck than physiology.

If it were a really bad drug, the streets ok Britain would be littered with corpses after each Rave weekend of the mid 80's right up til present day.

Hype away


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't even care, I've not had a pill in years but all the scaremongering sh1te in the UK media has the population of this country cowering in their bed.

Swine Flu anyone?

Live you r life and have fun when you can


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I am ****ered on pills now.

That is all


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> ffs bbers take steroids, cvnts take e and coke what are you a bber or a cvnt? cant be both... un less you are a bbing cvnt but this falls in to the class of cvnt.





big_jim_87 said:


> did you not read my post after that? i too have taken a lot of things that i wouldnt take again. if you continue to take em then you are


I must be a cvnt then mate.

In fact one of my last sessions of being a cvnt involved 40 pills,some MDMA,3g coke,umpteen joints,cpl litres of vodka and copious amounts of speed all mixed up together in a nice big 48 hour 4sum with the mrs and a cple of friends.

Next day,straight back to the gym and did a PB on leg press.

I've stated it on here loads of times,if things are done in moderation (not saying what i do is moderation btw) then you can find a happy balance,i spent just about every weekend of 2007 [email protected] on every rec drug/drink i could find,stayed on a year long cycle and the net result at the end of the year? a 17lb lean muscle tissue gain,i may be a cvnt,but i am a cvnt with good genetics and able to still bodybuild well whilst partying 

Now thats not to say i recommend every one go out and follow my lead,far from it,i admitadly bury my head in the sand as far as what if anything bad health wise may be happening to me due to it all,also i know i wouldnt want to keep on living that year as even tho it was a lot of good fun,there were also a lot of troubles which go hand in hand with constant recy drug abuse.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> I don't even care, I've not had a pill in years but all the scaremongering sh1te in the UK media has the population of this country cowering in their bed.
> 
> Swine Flu anyone?
> 
> Live you r life and have fun when you can


good post,totally agree mate.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

weeman said:


> I must be a cvnt then mate.
> 
> In fact one of my last sessions of being a cvnt involved 40 pills,some MDMA,3g coke,umpteen joints,cpl litres of vodka and copious amounts of speed all mixed up together in a nice big 48 hour 4sum with the mrs and a cple of friends.


Legend.

I done pills last night for the first time in ages. They were the strongest ive had in years!!

the last 3 days have been a blur. Lost my wallet last night as well! ****ed off cos I had half a bag in it!!

Weeman - Can i be your protege?


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

lines of cocaine, and pills dont do **** for me all it does it stop me from sleeping, other than that ifeel absolutely nothing


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

People dont die from taking one pill IMO. The papers always manipulate it


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Need-valid-info said:


> lines of cocaine, and pills dont do **** for me all it does it stop me from sleeping, other than that ifeel absolutely nothing


Time for a new dealer my son!


----------



## GTP (Jan 22, 2009)

I dont drink or smoke and used to hit the choc hard on sat cheat day but now i like half a herbal high thing and watch a movie- flippin ace (matrix high def in dark) and if that kills me f*ck it!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

chilisi said:


> nice mate... feeling alittle rough now :laugh:
> 
> what a session.. you must be the biggest cvnt of all :lol:


Sort of! I can barely stand up. Might just **** myself so that i dont have to walk to the bog


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

My mother would be so proud!

I love booze


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

The house stinks of debauchery and kebabs!!

EVerywhere I look there is granules of coke! might scrape them up!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> I've stated it on here loads of times,if things are done in moderation (not saying what i do is moderation btw) then you can find a happy balance,i spent just about every weekend of 2007 [email protected] on every rec drug/drink i could find,stayed on a year long cycle and the net result at the end of the year? *a 17lb lean muscle tissue gain*,i may be a cvnt,but i am a cvnt with good genetics and able to still bodybuild well whilst partying


MY AR$E 17LB

2006 = RIPPED TO DEATH FLAT WEEMAN

2008 = NOT RIPPED WATERY WEEMAN

Well, I suppose water isnt fat hence still lean :whistling: :lol:



Isnt all this a bit irrelevant anyway? I mean everyone arguing over what ecstacy is, or isnt, and how dangerous it is or isnt?

I could buy 10 different ecstacy tabs from ten different areas of the UK, and chances are they would all have different sh1t in them.

So how can you say?

All the statistics are therefore sh1te - how can you talk about the trends between x amount of users of a drug, when they have all been using different drugs effectively, marketed under the same name?

No, I havent used, has nothing to offer me that I want - but I don't need to have used to know that the constituents of the tablets vary wildly - even without knowing the science, you can tell this just by the way folks describe various tabs, differences in effect. If it was all what ecstacy was in the beginning, it would all be MDMA and all be the same...

You dont know whats in these tabs at any given time...


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

HTID said:


> wake up guys you shouldnt be takin any ov that sihte anyway, and i mean S--TE, save yor money and stop chasin something that will never be there wasters.


 :confused1: The pills are always there.........

I'm sure there are lots of stuff 'the public' deem YOU probably shouldn't be taking....does that mean your a waster too:confused1: :whistling: (them steroid shakes and that drug creatine are two i hear about alot:rolleyes: )



big_jim_87 said:


> ffs bbers take steroids, cvnts take e and coke what are you a bber or a cvnt? cant be both... un less you are a bbing cvnt but this falls in to the class of cvnt.


I'm a cvnt, they are cvnts......(do you know how difficult it was to find a pic that was suitable for gen? )

Where would you rather be? Making up protein shakes/in the gym or here wasted with us being cvnts:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

^^^^wheres my invite^^^^hang on thats a trick question


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

everyone should try a good pill at least once. amazing times to be had on them. feelings you just cannot explain or would even guess existed if you didn't try them


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

but if you really want to get HIGH get in the gym , crank that music up and bend some metal and thats how i roll baby.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Khaos said:


> ^^^^wheres my invite^^^^hang on thats a trick question


There is ALWAYS room for one more......


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> *MY AR$E 17LB*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


*cough*

was gner try and be funny back but hey,what can i say,prob about right lol say take 5 lbs off maybe to get same condition,who knows,but i wasnt a million years away from it.

all the same,fantastic op to do a before and after pic whore (again) 

And agree with the rest of your post completely,fuk knows whats in any given pills these days,thats why i always say if i had some mdma and or pills,lot of people will assume its the same,it should be,but as we all know it never is lol hence why people argueing how/what pills will do to you is irrelevant really as its a roulette of what your actually taking 

anyway,photo whoreage


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

think this guy should either invest in a belt or an ipod

funny as fvck

ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YWrxz5XhQM


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

joe.b said:


> think this guy should either invest in a belt or an ipod
> 
> funny as fvck


Holy sh*t he's fond of slapping his ass, that is hilarious! :lol:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

All this talk of E's and weightloss makes me wonder why i spend my time in the gym doing fcking cardio? Instead of taking a few grenades or some Eph, might as well start munching E's every morning haha.

~Basically, just tell him what he wants to hear, you want to go out mate and have an awesome time and you want to munch some E's but you want us to tell you its ok to do so haha


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> *cough*
> 
> anyway,photo whoreage


Hmm

Yes

Little fuller, much more watery, arms swollen with injection inflammation - thanks for proving my point :thumbup1:

WTF is with that second pic, looks like your head has fell off then just been sat on again :lol:


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

cheers T.F for highlighting the link,cant seem to suss how to do it.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Hmm
> 
> Yes
> 
> ...


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: you cock muncher,dont make me get all anal and start pulling out difference in stats of the two pics,my fragile ego cant handle this:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

and as for the head in the pic,i think it has a sort of southpark animation look to it,dont you think? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Leah Betts (sp?) banged in a pill and died.
> 
> 100's of thousands of others have hammered them in EW by the handful for years with NO health ramafacations thus far.
> 
> ...


Think you'll find Leah betts was a regular user, and it wasn't just one pill she took, it also wasn't the pill that killed her but the fact she drank way too much water


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Harry Sacks said:


> Think you'll find Leah betts was a regular user, and it wasn't just one pill she took, it also wasn't the pill that killed her but the fact she drank way too much water


I was kind of parodying the general publics perception mate but probably too subtly


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

How come no-one has mentioned how sh1t Weeman is looking that pic Mrs W posted?

Or how it give you an instant hardon, even though 3 weeks into Letro? :whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> *WTF* is with that second pic, looks like your *head *has fell off then just been sat on again :lol:


It's Halloween heed weeman FFS...!

Looks like a hollowed oot pumpkin lit up with a flare inside:lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Sylar said:


> How come no-one has mentioned how sh1t Weeman is looking that pic Mrs W posted?
> 
> Or how it give you an instant hardon, even though 3 weeks into Letro? :whistling:


erm,its not me on the end of Mrs Weeman,its her girlf's hubby 



Uriel said:


> It's Halloween heed weeman FFS...!
> 
> Looks like a hollowed oot pumpkin lit up with a flare inside:lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol that pic of weeman always makes me chuckle "you gota shoot them in the head!"


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

mixing anything is normally pretty bad.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

weeman said:


> erm,its not me on the end of Mrs Weeman,its her girlf's hubby


I know lol... :tongue:

PS. How do I get my missus to become friends with Mrs W?


----------



## me fein (Jul 20, 2009)

rsvr said:


> My mouth usually suffers for a few days, cut inside lips etc.
> 
> How the fck do you get it up on e??? Not a chance in hell for me.


i loved sex on e's man fu**ing brilliant youd always loose your wood 4 a while all right but could always manage it.never could blow the load tho:beer:


----------



## me fein (Jul 20, 2009)

John XTC-SE said:


> Oh the days of taking pills and going raving in brixton, pumpin music, sweaty hot raver birds and randon messyness, never again but can't forget the memories!


x2:beer:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Sylar said:


> I know lol... :tongue:
> 
> PS. How do I get my missus to become friends with Mrs W?


its a long process,i filter the entries myself,sort of X factor style,they have to perform an opening sex act on me to get thru to the next stage and so on....... :lol:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

weeman said:


> its a long process,i filter the entries myself,sort of X factor style,they have to perform an opening sex act on me to get thru to the next stage and so on....... :lol:


What's the final stage? Phone sex on your own personal premium line whilst she's get 18 inched dildod by some bird, who's getting it in both holes at the time? 

Sounds very intriguing, I must admit, but could never back down a pasty that has been violated by a ginger. Sorry mate. :tongue: :lol:


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> everyone should try a good pill at least once. amazing times to be had on them. feelings you just cannot explain or would even guess existed if you didn't try them


This :thumbup1: it's something any people really miss out on in life imo. Of course, the situation can make a difference and have a huge impact. Right situation, right circumstance, right people :bounce:

Not really for me anymore mind. It's also a case of more is defiantly not better. Cain them every weekend and you're gonna suffer, long term and short term ime.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

People who hate drugs have never tried them 

Haha, nah each to their own i guess but some of the best times i've had in my life have been chemically fuelled!


----------



## Prendugast (Jul 22, 2010)

I would suggest that you do not take cocaine whist on a cycle, I just don't think its a good choice.

As for an E, I just don't know, I really hate them, I can't stand the weirdness, it just isn't me I am afraid. Up to you on that one but I would avoid it if I were on anything.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Sure I read somewhere that out of 15 E tabs bought, only one was an E, the rest were just differing

amphetemines and sh1t like that mixed into a tab??


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

van damme..

Bang on the crak.. coke.. N brothels.. how did he shape up?..

Lean mean sniffin machine!..


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

havin now red the whole post i cant believe no one has mentioned what i thought would have been rife and used by many bb offits..

Ghb?.. Awsome.. No loss off hunger.. Oversleep if ya a greedy bastard :lol: .. Awsome for sex and a wikid buzz.. Was commonly used in bb..

TO PARTY SAUCE GRRRRRR..


----------



## dr_squeeze (Jul 28, 2008)

"E'S" have little to no mdma in them these days, youll probly just feel like **** all night then if you can sleep "wich u probly wont due to all the phet they put in them" feel like was it all realy worth it?


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Sure I read somewhere that out of 15 E tabs bought, only one was an E, the rest were just differing
> 
> amphetemines and sh1t like that mixed into a tab??


Yeah thats true. The percentage of mdma to pills is virtually zero in the UK. Its all crushed with pro plus and speed quite a lot of the time.


----------



## nick111 (May 4, 2010)

cutoshreds said:


> Yeah thats true. The percentage of mdma to pills is virtually zero in the UK. Its all crushed with pro plus and speed quite a lot of the time.


Over the past couple of years the substance they use to make MDMA has been very difficult to get hold off. Safros oil (spelt something like that) plus the olympics happened and all the labs in china where on lock down.

There is a substance called piperzine (spelt something like that) which started being used instead of MDMA. Feels alot like speed, but gives you horrible stomach cramps, etc.

Cheaper on the key in bulk, most people cant tell the difference just think the pill has alot of speed in it.

MDMA is actually very 'safe' compared to other drugs. Out of 20 drugs it came 19 of harm done to the user and harm done to society because of its use.


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Too many students now making the stuff in their lunch breaks ! Stay well away kids !


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

racky said:


> havin now red the whole post i cant believe no one has mentioned what i thought would have been rife and used by many bb offits..
> 
> Ghb?.. Awsome.. No loss off hunger.. Oversleep if ya a greedy bastard :lol: .. Awsome for sex and a wikid buzz.. Was commonly used in bb..
> 
> TO PARTY SAUCE GRRRRRR..


its also a life wrecker if your not careful,and thats speaking from personal experience,love the drug but whenever i do use it now its very much in moderation,one of the best drugs i have ever used for euphoric feel good horn factor.


----------



## gerardflanagan (Aug 11, 2009)

cutoshreds said:


> Yeah thats true. The percentage of mdma to pills is virtually zero in the UK. Its all crushed with pro plus and speed quite a lot of the time.


No, MDMA and pills with MDMA have made a comeback in the last 6 months mate. The price has gone up to a tenner (sometimes more!) as a result.

The dealers love it because when they *do* only have pips in, they'll still often sell them for a tenner!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I remember a certain someone going to the gym the following morning after a few grams of ketamine... That was an interesting training session.


----------

